# One way of dealing with telemarketers



## bbloke (Oct 16, 2006)

The guy in this audio clip has quite a way of putting off telemarketing people...


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 16, 2006)

That's too good.. I'm surprised the telemarketer believed him.


----------



## bbloke (Oct 19, 2006)

I think the caller was so caught off-guard that he was likely to go along with it!  I think the prankster could have been on thin ice, though, with regards to impersonating a police officer.  So, it's maybe not a joke I'll try out myself, just in case.


----------



## fryke (Oct 19, 2006)

I've found the best way of handling telemarketers a long time ago. A second after I _get_ that it's a telemarketing call, I stop them short and say: "I'm not interested and am hanging up now. No need to call me ever again." And then I hang up. And if you think about it: That's also the _nicest_ way of handling them. After all, they're not _personally_ interested in you, so they don't really care about how you react. Freeing them by hanging up gives them more time to harass people who might actually buy.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 19, 2006)

I've GOT to try that one!


----------



## reed (Nov 8, 2006)

I was bothered by a telemarketer for a kitchen survey and....maybe redoing the whole deal. This went on and on. Same company same speech. I finally told the gal. "Dear, could you look at your list?" She says, "yes, why?" I say: "could just mark an X next to my number and name with the mention : 'dead, no longer replies or impossible to answer correctly?'" In red. She said....after hesitation: "very well sir."
  Never heard from them again, nor others. Don't forget, they sell their "listings" to other companies.

Love the clip bbloke.


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 9, 2006)

I one took on an evening job with a telemarketing company in London, selling double glazing. Thirty telemarketers cramped in a small room with telephone directories and headsets. The supervisor was just like Nicky Katt in the 'Boiler Room', played brilliantly by Greg Weinstein (see image below).

He hurled abuse at us if we weren't trying hard enough to clinch deals. Things like "pitch 'till you're on your knees or I'll shove that headset up your ____", or (you&#8217;ll love this) "dump the bitch", if an old lady was answering too slowly.

If that wasn't enough, the abuse from targeted customers was sometimes vile (and many do blow loud whistles down the phone). After all we were often ringing during their evening meal, or as I remember on one notable occasion, as one family were waiting from an important call from the local hospital following a serious injury to a relative.

I turned up the third evening drunk after drinking Ouzo all afternoon in a Greek cafe. I have never been so charming. I didn't sell any double glazing, but I chatted to some lovely people about their holidays and helped a pensioner sort out her utility bills, until of course Mr Katt arranged for two heavies to eject me from the building.

It's a bad industry. I agree with Fryke, it's better to avoid rudeness, but if you lose your cool don't worry, the staff will probably just take it in their stride.


----------



## guapagirl (Nov 9, 2006)

my father in law tells them he's naked.  Says it works every time.  I tried it and it didn't.  Must be a gender thing


----------



## AhhChoo (Nov 9, 2006)

I take my privacy very seriously.  My home phone number is not listed and I never do business with people who solicit me over the phone.  Any call that tries to solicit my business is a junk call and greatly infuriates me.....it's a serious invasion of my privacy.
I believe in being extremely nasty to any worm who invades the sanctity of my privacy.........telemarketing is a despicable, dishonorable line of work done, mostly, by lowlifes who deserve to be treated in the rudest, most unkind fashion.  If telemarketers resent being treated shabbily by the people that the annoy, then it's incumbent upon them to find an honorable line of work.


----------



## reed (Nov 9, 2006)

great story rhisiart... it must be a tough job to telephone folks at dinner time.

 Always happened to me at dinner time. I forgot to say I had a very nice chat with a gal (great voice) who did a telemarking survey (this time I got the call in the afternoon....so I had a moment) concerning movies and the "in-planting of cinemas in malls. Yuk. Years ago, of course. I also told her to say I'm dead on her list, but she sounded so nice I was tempted to invite her out to dinner and say...no I'm NOT dead. When she told me her age (no joke)  I said...." well it was nice talking to you. All the best dear and good luck."
SIGH.


----------

